# Life in the Dakotas



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Things maybe aren't great but better here than elsewhere.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Shhhhhhhhhh..... don't tell anyone............We don't want people from the east or west coast flocking in and screwing it up........


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

The cold keeps em away!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

sierra03 said:


> The cold keeps em away!


no it does'nt. its amazing what welfare will do :******:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Delete that spam quote. :spam:


----------



## alp12ha (Mar 5, 2011)

Life in the Dakotas is very awesome. 
I spend lot of time there.


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah no joke keep it quiet. We dont want all the wierdos and drains on society moving out here. They will end up ruining the last pure thing in America, prime example the Fighting Sioux! Dont like it here leave!!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

bearhunter said:


> sierra03 said:
> 
> 
> > The cold keeps em away!
> ...


So true,,,the land of 10,000 welfare checks and more,,, :evil: ,,,


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Just deleted amy001's spam.


----------

